# Ex-Raider Robbins shot by police in burglary



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

MIAMI BEACH, Fla. (AP) -- Former Oakland Raiders center Barret Robbins was shot and critically wounded during a struggle with a police officer investigating a burglary at a South Beach office building.

Robbins, a former All-Pro known best for going AWOL during the 2003 Super Bowl and other erratic behavior, was hospitalized in critical condition.

The former All-Pro sustained multiple gunshot wounds to the torso during a "violent struggle" with a Miami Beach detective Saturday night, police spokesman Bobby Hernandez said.

"The officer was literally fighting for his life, trying to get Mr. Robbins from getting his gun. That's when the shots rang out," Hernandez said.

Robbins, 31, was confronted in a second-floor office in a building that also houses a nightclub, gym and jewelry store. He was considered a burglary suspect, though no charges had been filed, Hernandez said.

"We just have to figure out what he was doing there," Hernandez said.

Hernandez said authorities had not been able to interview Robbins, but that the former offensive lineman was expected to face a charge of battery on a police officer. Hernandez also said police were trying to determine whether he would face trespassing or burglary charges.

Detective Mike Muley, who fired the shots, had minor head injuries from the scuffle and was treated at a hospital and released.

Robbins was taken to Ryder Trauma Center at Jackson Memorial Hospital. Hernandez did not immediately have Robbins' condition Sunday, and a hospital official did not immediately return a page.

Robbins was arrested last month in San Francisco for hitting a security guard at a night club.

The often-troubled player is best remembered for disappearing the night before the 2003 Super Bowl in San Diego. He spent Super Bowl Sunday in a hospital and later acknowledged that he had stopped taking his medicine for depression and bipolar disorder. The Raiders lost 48-21 to Tampa Bay.

Robbins was released by Oakland in July, a week after he and two other players were fined three game checks for testing positive for the steroid THG.

Robbins played all nine of his pro seasons with Oakland and made the Pro Bowl after the 2002 season, but did not play in the game. A year after missing the final 14 games of 2001 with an injured right knee, he was a pivotal part of an offensive line that helped the Raiders produce the league's top offense.


----------

